# Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs​*
Ich wurde gestern von 2 Vorsitzenden von Angelvereinen aus dem Saarland informiert, dass sie Briefe erhalten hätten, die "Anglerboard" als Absenderhinweis aufgedruckt gehabt hätten.

Heute erreichten uns zudem Fotografien der Briefe, dafür herzlichen Dank! 

Ebenso informierte mich darüber der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar, der uns auch eine entsprechende PDF des eingescannten Briefes/Umschlages zugesandt hat, wofür wir uns ebenfalls bedanken.






*Briefumschlag eines der im Saarland eingegangen Briefe mit sehr schlecht gefälschtem  Anglerboard-Logo*

In den gegenständlichen Briefen ist offensichtlich weder ein Anschreiben noch eine Unterschrift o.ä. enthalten. 

Auch der restliche Inhalt ist eher wenig spektakulär:
Es ist der Ausdruck einer Mail, die von uns an Landesverbände und einen Kreis interessierter Personen zur Information versendet wurde, um auf diese eh schon veröffentlichten Artikel hinzuweisen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
Aktualisierung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4640301#post4640301
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

Diese Artikel hatten wir in der Mail im Wortlaut versendet. 

Nach unseren bisherigen Recherchen wurden die Briefe zumindest teilweise wohl über ein privates Postunternehmen aus Saarbrücken versendet und/oder zugestellt.  

*Dazu stelle ich klar:*
Wir haben diese Briefe *natürlich nicht* verschickt. 

Welcher Zweck mit dieser Aktion verfolgt werden sollte, erschließt sich uns nicht. 

Unsere Anwälte prüfen die Möglichkeit, gegen den bzw. die Versender der Briefe rechtlich vorzugehen.

Für betroffene Vereinspräsidenten, die diese mit gefälschtem Absender versendeten Briefe erhalten haben, stehe ich natürlich jederzeit per E-Mail redaktion@anglerboard.de oder gerne auch telefonisch ( 07062 936730 ) für Rückfragen zur Verfügung.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 12.03. 2017*






Wir bedanken uns bei den Vereinsvorsitzenden, die uns unterstützt haben und uns Briefumschläge bzw. Fotos der Umschläge und Inhalt zugeschickt haben.

Bisher war  das immer mit der privaten Zustellerfirma verschickt worden, nun haben wir einen Brief bekommen, der ins französische Nachbarland ging (gleicher Inhalt).

Daher ist bei diesem Brief über Poststempel feststellbar, dass dieser Brief aus Püttlingen (Saarland) abgesendet wurde.

Damit ist für uns vollends klar, dass dies eine innerverbandliche Angelegenheit/Streit des Fischereiverband Saar ist.

Sollen die das im Fischereiverband Saar unter sich ausmachen. 

Für uns ist die Sache damit erledigt.


----------



## August (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Unglaublich was es für Zeitgenossen gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Ich begreif das auch nicht:
Was will wer damit eigentlich erreichen, da das alles eh schon veröffentlicht ist?

Und (für mich als Schwaben *UNBEGREIFLICH*):
Wer gibt dafür dann auch noch Kohle für Porto aus, wenn eh alles schon öffentlich ist?????????????

Die sind doch krank oder irre...................


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

ein gutmeinender Unterstützer von dir wohl


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Sorry, das ist doch irre........

Zudem ein Teil der Präsis ja stinkig auch auf mich ist (>> Wagenburgmantailität), was auch logisch ist...

Kam ja auch ohne jeden Hinweis oder Anschreiben, dass eh keiner wusste, was der Absender wollte - dilettantisch noch dazu also, ausser dass es das schöne Geld fürs Porto kostet.

Ist doch krank und irre, oder nicht?


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Vllt ein interner Machtkampf im Saarland?


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Also, derjenige der das fabriziert hat kann wohl nicht von zwölf bis Mittag denken, und hat dazu noch ein kapitalen Dachschaden.


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also, derjenige der das fabriziert hat kann wohl nicht von zwölf bis Mittag denken, und hat dazu noch ein kapitalen Dachschaden.



also wohl ein Politiker |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## jigga1986 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Umweltpolizist


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich begreif das auch nicht:
> Was will wer damit eigentlich erreichen, da das alles eh schon veröffentlicht ist?...



das ist der preis des ruhms.
 siehs mal positiv: am AB kommt man nicht mehr vorbei.

so seh ich das jedenfalls #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Thomas, ich vermute einfach, dass derjenige Insiderwissen hat und weiß, dass 90% der Funktionäre in einem so fortgeschrittenen Alter sind, dass die das Internet nicht kennen und er somit wichtige Nachrichten per Post verschickt, quasi der Newsletter der "Altersallianz des Anglerboards". Da das ja Naturschützer sind, haben die ihre Brieftauben nur noch zum füttern...


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Anzeige gegen Unbekannt habt ihr sicher schon erstattet...


----------



## Andal (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Verschwörungstheoretiker müsste man jetzt sein. Da ließen sich ja Sachen erdenken... unglaublich! :q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Ich Bewerbe mich schonmal als Wachposten,vor Deiner Eingangstür, mit meinem Schilderhaus.

und wir können zusammen ein stück Biber essen;-)))


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich Bewerbe mich schonmal als Wachposten,vor Deiner Eingangstür, mit meinem Schilderhaus.
> 
> und wir können zusammen ein stück Biber essen;-)))



AUFGEPASST: das ist ne ganz linke tour von nobbi 
der ist bibergeil :vik:


----------



## Saarsprung (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, ich vermute einfach, dass derjenige Insiderwissen hat und weiß, dass 90% der Funktionäre in einem so fortgeschrittenen Alter sind, dass die das Internet nicht kennen und er somit wichtige Nachrichten per Post verschickt, quasi der Newsletter der "Altersallianz des Anglerboards". Da das ja Naturschützer sind, haben die ihre Brieftauben nur noch zum füttern...



Sehe ich auch so, verstehe den Schwachsinn mit dem Fake Absender nur nicht, soll das jetzt das Bord hier belasten? Oder ist das der Service für Premium Mitglieder die vergessen haben ein Thema zu abbonieren..|supergri

Cattenom scheint hier doch mehr rüberzustrahlen als gedacht. #t

War der Briefdienstleister die Saarriva?

Gruss von der Saar

Thomas


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

;-))))) so sorry der muße nache lichter spiele sein.

lg


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Jose schrieb:


> AUFGEPASST: das ist ne ganz linke tour von nobbi
> der ist bibergeil :vik:


Oder habt ihr Petra geärgert.:q :q


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Also bewacht nobbi höchstens die Küche und dann die Couch |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Ich werd da immer noch nicht fertig drüber, dass jemand für so nen Sch... tatsächlich richtiges Geld in die Hand nimmt...


----------



## zokker (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Also ich war das nicht ... ich hab auch ein Alibi ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd da immer noch nicht fertig drüber,  dass jemand für so nen Sch... tatsächlich richtiges Geld in die Hand  nimmt...



Wo Du das so schreibst, schleißt sich der Kreis der Verdächtigen. Muss  auf jeden Fall ein organisierter Angler sein- die sind es gewohnt für  Scheixxe zu bezahlen...


----------



## wilhelm (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Ja Thomas das ist für einen Schwaben wie dich ein unvorstellbares;+ Sakrileg eine Blasphemie und Entweihung einfach unvorstellbar#q#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

so isses - krank und irre einfach..


----------



## Saarsprung (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd da immer noch nicht fertig drüber, dass jemand für so nen Sch... tatsächlich richtiges Geld in die Hand nimmt...



Ich habe nicht umsonst gefragt wer der Dienstleister war..


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Sorry, überlesen, hast aber nicht falsch geraten


----------



## Saarsprung (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Danke,

Rundet das Bild ab, fast alle Briefe der Behörden im Saarland werden von dem Verein ausgeliefert... zumindest die die ich ab und zu mal bekomme...

Ist womöglich über die Dienstpost rausgegangen...

Soviel zum Thema Geld ausgeben, womöglich ein Schäbischer Saarländer |rolleyes


----------



## Erdmännchen (9. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Gab es bei der Zustellerfirma vielleicht eine Aktion? 10 Briefmarken gratis? Verschicke 20 Briefe und sicher dir die Chance eine Angelrute zu gewinnen? Oder schicke 20 Briefe und du erhältst einen großen Geldbetrag aus der Erbschaft eines nigerianischen Prinzen mit vergrößerten Körperteilen, dessen 20 Frauen aus der Nachbarschaft alle nur das eine wollen?
Ansonsten bin ich überfragt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

wir wissen ja weder wie viel da insgesamt rausgingen, noch ob die alle über Dienstleister rausgingen oder auch über normale Post.
Deswegen geschrieben wie geschrieben...

Wir wären aber Saarländer Vereinspräsis dankbar, wenn sie uns helfen und da weiter informieren könnten/würden, sollten sie auch so nen ominösen Brief erhalten haben.

Nach meinen bisherigen Infos und Recherchen haben aber lange auch nicht alle da nen Brief erhalten (oder das nur nicht bekannt gemacht in ihrem Verein?)..

Bin ja dankbar um viele Saarlandangler, die da jetzt für uns mit die Ohren aufhalten, um mehr raus zu bekommen - DANKE!!!


----------



## Franky (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Pffffft... Watt für Vollhonks... Knicken, Haken und Heften - da würde ich keine Behörde mit beschäftigen wollen. Zu unwichtig...


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Is doch normal!

Immer wenn ich mit jemand Unbekannten richtig Streit anfange und die Rufe, _"Ich zeig Sie an"_, kommen, 
antworte ich,
_"Machen Sie das, 
Finkbeiner, mein Name, 
Thomas Finkbeiner"._
:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

bj.62 und bin ein schwabe;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Jahrgang ok-  aber Schwabe, alter Fischkopp??


Träumen darfste ja .......................
:g:g:g

Echt lächerlich, das alles...................


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Und AC/DC...........war doch alles klein sreibt.....großer Schwabe.




:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

grins - war gut!!!!!!

falls missverständlich:
Mit "echt lächerlich" war nicht Nobbi gemeint, sondern diese angedrehte Saargeschichte..


----------



## dieteraalland (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werd da immer noch nicht fertig drüber, dass jemand für so nen Sch... tatsächlich richtiges Geld in die Hand nimmt...




das war best. ein leichtsinniger rheinländer, der noch kohle von karneval übrig hatte |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Alles gut,
ich nehme mal an,dass das ein milchner war ein rogner hätte das büschen aufgehübscht.
Nicht nur ww w  . de  wäre bischen farbe mit im spiel.

Lasse Dir Zeit.......... das kommt noch raus und wenn das ein jahr dauert




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

*Aktualisierung 12.03. 2017*







Wir bedanken uns bei den Vereinsvorsitzenden, die uns unterstützt haben und uns Briefumschläge bzw. Fotos der Umschläge und Inhalt zugeschickt haben.

Bisher war  das immer mit der privaten Zustellerfirma verschickt worden, nun haben wir einen Brief bekommen, der ins französische Nachbarland ging (gleicher Inhalt).

Daher ist bei diesem Brief über Poststempel feststellbar, dass dieser Brief aus Püttlingen (Saarland) abgesendet wurde.

Damit ist für uns vollends klar, dass dies eine innerverbandliche Angelegenheit/Streit des Fischereiverband Saar ist.

Sollen die das im Fischereiverband Saar unter sich ausmachen. 

Für uns ist die Sache damit erledigt.


----------



## Deiwel666 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

Es ist wohl eher krank und irre....

Aber ansich zeigt es doch nur, dass im Saarland doch nicht alles Gold ist was da glänzt. Geglänzt hat der Verschicker der fragwürdigen Post zwar nicht, aber dennoch muss ihn ja irgendwas bewegen was er anderen gerne mitteilen möchte.
Es könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein dass so manch Verbandler und Funktionär aufgescheuchter ist als vorgetäuscht. Ich bin mal gespannt was da noch so alles unterwegs ist. Hoffe du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden wie lächerlich sich die Herren noch machen.
#d#d#d#q#q#q|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

Grüße Marco


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Vllt ein interner Machtkampf im Saarland?



Da lag ich dann wohl nicht verkehrt! Okay, das war aber auch mehr als naheliegend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Briefe mit verfälschtem Anglerboardlogo im Saarland unterwegs*

doch - gaaaaanz verkehrt ;-)


----------

